# Liquid carbon on plant leaves



## Wak (17 Dec 2013)

Hello, since some good leaves of my plants (mostly hygrophila and microsorum) became infested, I was thinking of applying "easy carbo", with a brush, directly on leaves during a water change (leaves exposed on air). There is not much light and more than enough ferts in that tank.

Is this a good idea? Did any of you already try that?

Thank you, and please excuse my rubbish english.


----------



## sa80mark (17 Dec 2013)

I did this to my anubias and it worked a treat with no issues but I cant say wether your plants will be ok


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Dec 2013)

I've spot treated using a syringe on hygropila polysperma, and hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis 53b' both were ok


----------



## Wak (17 Dec 2013)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## scapegoat (19 Dec 2013)

I've had mixed results with this, which could be down to the time the leaves were left emersed covered in carbo. I've burnt the top section of a large broad leaf anubias before and it looked terrible. Just don't over do it is the key I think.


----------



## Claire (24 Dec 2013)

For BBA I normally dilute half and half easycarbo with tank water at water change time. Drop the water level right down, all pumps off and then syringe the half and half solution on the offending areas. Leave for about 10-15 mins, then refill tank as usual. I find this makes it turn pink/red after a couple of days after which my bristle nose plec and amano shrimp pick it off and eat it.


----------



## Andy D (24 Dec 2013)

scapegoat said:


> I've had mixed results with this, which could be down to the time the leaves were left emersed covered in carbo. I've burnt the top section of a large broad leaf anubias before and it looked terrible. Just don't over do it is the key I think.



I would agree. I have had success but also failure with this method. As per this guide - James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide I diluted Easy Carbo in a 1:3 ratio. The method worked a treat on my Anubias and Vallis but killed all my moss. 

On another occasion I think I had the solution too strong and burnt holes in my Anubias.

So basically I would not make it too strong and don't leave it  too long. You can always do it again if it has not been as effective as you would like.


----------



## Wak (26 Dec 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your feedbacks.
I just finish sprayin (much easier) the plants with 1 easycarbo for 3 water. Waiting for the results...


----------



## Wak (26 Dec 2013)

And just to say, never suffer such an algae issue since I run a non soil substrate tank (This one only have jbl manado gravel in it).
Stem plants seems to be much weaker even with regular water column fertilization. Pretty logical after all...


----------



## Wak (30 Dec 2013)

Ok, disaster, lots of leaves burned, plants almost dead... but, cool, I take some xp points!
That product seems to be more powerfull/toxic as I tought.


----------

